# Bad Knocking While Sitting In Traffic



## clsindustries (May 28, 2002)

Alright guys, I have a really random question. I drive a 99 Sentra SE-L and I was sitting in traffic coming home from work. I didn't notice any real change in my temperature gauge stayed just below halfway like it usually does. However, it started knocking pretty bad in first and second gear and it was idling at 1500 to 2000 rpm.

Has anyone else had this happen to them? The knocking went away once I was able to get some air moving through the engine. It seemed just fine the rest of the way home. Can you guys think of anything I should check? My coolant levels look good. I should probably do a tune up, but other than that should I just chalk it up to 'getting warm' and 'crappy alcohol rich gas'??

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

What's the octane rating of your fuel?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

what brand and octane rating gas are you using ?ie 87 ,89 , 91 , 93 ? a tune up would be a good call but also other factors as well such as oil and etc etc.


----------



## clsindustries (May 28, 2002)

Ahh... I never really gave much thought to my gas. I'm usually getting 89 Octane at the 76 station near my house (Not a Conoco Philips). I'm using Mobil1 Synthetic. Just changed within the last 500 miles.

I'll go ahead with the tune up. Nothing happened on the way home today, so I may just be paranoid. The knocking was just wayyyy worse, but hasn't done it since.

I'm sure you'll all cringe at my 89 octane rating. But I'm not rich and $2.80 a gallon is a little too much of a governmental price gouge for me to bow down too. Screw politicians.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

89?that's kid of low for a fuel injected engine..

Try to fill her up with 93 octane gas before getting it tuned.It may solve the problem.Then get her tuned after.  :thumbup:


----------

